# How to reduce the trigger pull weight on the G42/43



## AMTOwner (Nov 13, 2014)

Glock 42/43 Owners,

If you're disappointed in the trigger pull weight on your G42/43, I have the solution to eliminate your disappointment!

Although some of the newer versions of the G42/43 have shown improvement to the trigger pull weight, they're still less than ideal for most Glock owners. After hours of research, parts swap and tons of range testing, I found the solution to reduce the trigger pull weight of the G42/43 to a mere 4lbs!

Here is the solution&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

First of all, there are four components that determine the trigger pull weight of the G42/43 (actually this is true for all Glocks Gen 1-4, but for this posting, I'll stick to the G42/43). The four components are: connector, trigger spring, firing pin safety plunger spring and the firing pin (striker) spring.

*CONNECTOR:* There has been much discussion on Glock forums concerning the changing of the connector on the G42/43 and without exception, the connector effects the trigger pull weight.

Glock replaced their old 5lb connector on the G42/43 in 2015 with a newer version and unless you're independently wealthy and/or just want to spend money, you don't need to replace the current version stock G42/43 connector with an aftermarket connector (most notably the Ghost Edge).

Believe me, after testing aftermarket connectors against the newer version Glock "-" connector for the G42/43, the difference in trigger pull weight was not worth the cost of an aftermarket connector.

*TRIGGER SPRING:* Unless you want to reduce the trigger pull weight to less than 4lbs, *don't replace the stock trigger spring*. The G42/43 is more than manageable without changing the stock trigger spring and it will keep the trigger smooth from start to finish. If you're determined to reduce the trigger pull weight to below 4lbs, then by all means, change the trigger spring. Galloway Precision has a spring pack available that includes a reduce power trigger spring but from my testing, the only thing I found is it made the trigger a little mushy.

*FIRING PIN SAFETY PLUNGER SPRING:* The FP safety spring is the first spring you need to replace if you want to smooth out and reduce the trigger pull weight on the G42/43. Ghost makes a reduced power FP safety spring you can use that is effective and reliable.

*FIRING PIN (STRIKER) SPRING:* The FP (striker) spring is the biggest culprit that causes the heavy trigger pull weight on the G42/43. The FP (striker) spring used by Glock on the G42/43 is their standard 5.5lb FP (striker) spring, the same as used in all Glocks Gen 1-4 and believe it or not, the G42/43.

Now, conventional wisdom tells you if you used the same 5.5lb FP (striker) spring that is used in all Glocks Gen 1-4, the trigger pull weight would be 5-6lbs. Well, that would be true if the FP (striker) was the exact same size in all Glocks, including the G42/43. But, that's not the case.

The FP (striker) is relatively shorter in the G42/43 than it is in other Glocks Gen 1-4, but Glock uses the exact same FP (striker) spring in the G42/43 that they use in all other Glocks! Needless to say, if you compress a 5.5lb spring on to a shorter FP (striker), you will increase the weight of the trigger pull by as much as 2-3lbs!!

To verify my findings, I made a telephone call to Glock to talk with one of their gunsmiths. The gunsmith verified the FP safety plunger spring, FP (striker) spring and the FP spring cups are identical to those used in all Glocks, not just Gen 1-4, but also the G42/43!

To validate my findings, I ordered a 4lb and 4.5lb FP (striker) spring (cost is $3.45 each) and a reduced power FP safety plunger spring (cost is $2.95) from Ghost.

In less than a week, I received all three springs and commenced to replace the FP (striker) spring with the Ghost 4lb FP (striker) spring and the reduced power FP safety plunger spring on my G43. To my surprise, with the new Ghost springs, I reduced the trigger pull weight on my G43 from nearly 8lbs to 4.5lbs. I had already did the "25 cent" polish job on the rest of the internals but what surprised me most was how smooth the trigger pull was after I installed the new springs!

Well, after replacing the factory springs with the new Ghost springs, my only concern was would my G43 fire without incident? The answer&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;absolutely perfect!!

Not one issue, concern or challenge and I test fired over 300 rounds of various ammo to make certain it would function without incident. I used TulAmmo, Perfecta, Winchester Steel Case, Speer Gold Dot, and Independence ammo to conduct my test firing. I surmised that if my G43 would fire TulAmmo with the hardest primers on the planet (Berdan primers) then it would fire anything. I couldn't believe the dimples on the primers of each type of ammo I fired&#8230;&#8230;.the primer strikes were deep and nearly punctured&#8230;&#8230;.100% function!!

So, my fellow G42/43 Owners, if you want your favorite single stack 380acp/9mm to truly be your favorite, spend $6.45 and replace the FP (striker) spring and FP striker safety plunger spring with a set of Ghost springs. I guarantee you will not be disappointed with the results!!!

G43 Owner


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Good information for anyone wishing to reduce the trigger pull. Though the trigger pull is a little stiffer on the 43/42 than other glocks I am ok with it. IMO a little stiffer trigger on a carry gun is ok. I don't see it as some type of bulls eye pistol. My 43 has actually smoothed out a little since it was new and I feel I shoot it well enough for what it is for. I do agree just changing connectors doesn't do a lot for pull weight I tried it once on another pistol and was not impressed. Everyone has there own preferences welcome to the forum.


----------

